# Send to bite with abort/recall, and two decoy attack



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

How do you guys introduce/teach/train these?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Abort/Recall:
With a ball and a tug, 
I am currently doing it with my Mali and can probably get a vid later if you like.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I break it up is separate exercises doing it this way allows you to (eventually) send them past an active decoy. I also teach the send away this way. Also, you'd think this goes without saying, but their recall needs to be good already under mild distraction.

Start with their "place" command. Once that is idiot proof start increases the distance and decreases the size of the 'place' item. Once your 40-60 feet away, send to their place, let them get 10 ish steps out recall, correct, reward. Increase the distance to the place and allow them to get very close before recall. Once thats good, introduce the decoy. 

I make my guys go PAST a decoy to their place, sit, return to heel when called, the bite. Build up to the same way as above until the dog contextualize the command as "send, listen, recall, reward" Mix up the sends with short, long, and no recall. 

The next step is give them the release/bite command from a heel on a passive decoy, recall, correct, reward. At first my guy would go straight to the decoy, the decoy would be static, and he'd get corrected. The first time I sent him and I recalled and slowed and turned slightly, I gave him the release to bite. A light bulb came on and he started to contextualize the command with what he'd already learned. Continue to mix up the sends with short, long and no recall.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I use crows and bunnies, lol.


----------

